# ship times from nirvana



## Iams (Aug 5, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone else is having over 5 weeks or more ship time from Nirvana. My other orders came in in 3-4 weeks. I ordered some non seed things as well and got those in 2 weeks, but no seeds yet. web site says seeds shipped separately.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm east coast, I usually get mine in three weeks or less


----------



## Iams (Oct 17, 2016)

They were willing to resend order and came thru in 3 weeks. Thanks Nirvana, I know you did not have to resend. 

It was a few weeks back and I forgot to post this follow up report.

THANK YOU!


Waggin and barking ensuing, then digging small holes.

Iams


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2016)

HI Iams! Nice to see you.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 11, 2016)

Glad It Worked Out :icon_smile:


----------



## SHOT (Dec 11, 2016)

Goodluckkk


----------

